# Pull the trigger?



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

Help me out here guys, my current mk1 is the stock 1.8 8v euro manifold dual TT downpipe with a weber 32/36 downdraft. Now I have wanted dual carbs for as long as I can remember and I have my finger on the trigger for a brand new pair of weber sidedraft 40s, anyone care to share their opinions on why the should or should not buy these bad mothers? And the mk1


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

How much? That's the only concern I'd express, lol. 

Duals on my 1.8 for the past three years...it's heavenly .


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

lets just say I have the money

am I gonna grin ear to ear everytime I drive it?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Do it!!!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

pigryder said:


> lets just say I have the money
> 
> *am I gonna grin ear to ear everytime I drive it?*


 
You already don't?  :laugh:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

pigryder said:


> lets just say I have the money
> 
> am I gonna grin ear to ear everytime I drive it?


Oh, I wasn't trying to be cheap. I was more implying that buying them brand new can cost you a LOT more than it should, from certain sources . Shop around, because most of the 'kits' out there don't even come jetted to your application. You get off-the-shelf carbs, a new manifold (that will undoubtedly need grinding to make fit, the castings out there are crap), a generic FPR, pump, and some rotten instructions. Buying everything separate can sometimes save you a lot of money.

Money not being a problem is fine, but don't throw it away needlessly .


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

I will pick up your current down draft card setup if you decide to buy the duals.


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

B4S thanks for the heads up on the kits :thumbup:

Hey Jason I was planning on keeping the downdraft setup for future projects because its got low miles on it, but could be persuaded to sell for the right price, I am woking on the engine bay right now.....


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

DO IT! They are worth it, DCOE's FTW!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Where did you get the little block off plate where the two cis lines went to? And what did that do?









And that setup is $429 new at BFI.  BFI LINK
Plus a good $20-30 for shipping, my guess. So something less then that and I'd be pretty happy.. as long as it is all original.


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason, the CIS warm up regulator mounted there, I unbolted the regulator and just left the plate there :thumbup:


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

clean looking engine build, :thumbup:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

pigryder said:


> Jason, the CIS warm up regulator mounted there, I unbolted the regulator and just left the plate there :thumbup:


That plate is under the assembly that is there?


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

yep, if you look close you can see the two threaded holes in the plate where the regulator bolts were



Thanks 16v :thumbup:
Im getting really excited to get this bad boy back in the car its gonna look so good and run pretty well I think


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

I see it. What did you do about the weird air hose going to the exhaust manifold? The one from the lower portion of the cis. I followed mine back and was thinking.. "what the hell??" lol

And to answer your question in the PM, I'm about 200-400 feet above sea level.


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason that hose sounds like its the warm air hose that runs from the exhaust manifold heat shield to the lower air box, basically it aids in warming the engine.


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

pigryder said:


> Jason that hose sounds like its the warm air hose that runs from the exhaust manifold heat shield to the lower air box, basically it aids in warming the engine.


Ohh I gotcha. That hose looked like something else. VW's are something else. lol


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

well.....


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Sick!!!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

nothing to add here other than, damn thats a clean rabbit :thumbup:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Any updates man? How's the install going?
I know I've managed to strip out two intake manifold bolts. I don't think they have ever been removed on my car. Lol


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

hmmm lets see update.......... 












oh yeah coming along nicely.....


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

You suck. Lol. I'm still pulling the motor and keep running into problems with old bolts.  
Yours is looking beautiful though!!


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, Im workin on the trans now hoping to drop this bad boy in next weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

*Edit; just found on the FAQ section that I can remove and cap the fuel return line at the tank. * 

Do you mind showing me how/what you did with the fuel return line? I have my motor out trying to clean things up and get everything worked out. Just not sure what to do with it. Or can I simply cap it off? Or does it need to be vented? I think I've asked you before.. lol. 

Or if anyone has a picture, that'd be awesome!


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

gettin closer to jetting time, hope to have it in this weekend


----------

